

The Young Successful Drop Out – The Most Dangerous Lie in Tech - jasonadriaan
http://www.bandwidthblog.com/2011/05/10/the-most-dangerous-lie-in-tech/
Young successful college drop outs - A poisonous lie being spread to kids.
======
youngbuck
very dangerous

------
abhishekpathak
What if someone has an innovative idea,but does not know how to make money out
of it?

~~~
jasonadriaan
Play it safe I say and finish up at college.

------
trekmambo
awesome post!

